# Free Popup Blockers?



## Rudster (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but it seemed like people could come up with some tips on freewares for popup blocking, etc.

Anyway, I was searching for some effective free popup blocking programs, but I wasn't able to find too many free ones (maybe I'm just bad at searching). I'm currently using Google's Toolbar, but I still get popups here and there.

It would be nice if we can get a list of nice popup blocking free programs to download on this thread for the community to share, thanks.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

In google type in popup blocker freeware and search. It should produce a few.

Do you use the newest version of Internet Explorer? I believe this has a built in pop up blocker
better yet maybe you should try out Mozilla Firefox as a browser. This has a built in pop up blocker and because i use Firefox i can attest it works great. (pages download faster too)


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Get Popup Stopper for free at http://www.panicware.com


----------



## Wes327 (Mar 12, 2004)

you can also try downloading the Yahoo Toolbar with Anti-Spy.. it has a pop-up blocker and it's free  . Click here: http://toolbar.yahoo.com/


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

If you must use IE6 instead of the much better Firefox browser, click on the link below to try out my favorite popup blocker.

http://www.kolumbus.fi/eero.muhonen/FS/Support.htm


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

I used to use Google Toolbar(It's got a good popup blocker) when I was using IE. But as other members suggested, I suggest you switch to Firefox because its got an inbuilt popup-blocker.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

tj416 said:


> I used to use Google Toolbar(It's got a good popup blocker) when I was using IE. But as other members suggested, I suggest you switch to Firefox because its got an inbuilt popup-blocker.


Yea! What he said. :up:


----------



## Rudster (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks all for your replies and help. 

I will try the several popup blocker links that were posted up, and if I still have some trouble, I will take some of your advice and switch to Firefox. Thanks again!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Also, keep in mind that a lot of pop-ups are caused by Spyware on your computer -- not by the web sites you're visiting. Check out programs like Ad-Aware and SpyBot Search & Destroy (both of which can be downloaded at www.download.com). There are a lot of people in our Security forum here that can help you use either.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Rudster said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but it seemed like people could come up with some tips on freewares for popup blocking, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I was searching for some effective free popup blocking programs, but I wasn't able to find too many free ones (maybe I'm just bad at searching). I'm currently using Google's Toolbar, but I still get popups here and there.
> 
> It would be nice if we can get a list of nice popup blocking free programs to download on this thread for the community to share, thanks.


Try this............. 
http://www.download.com/Panicware-s-Pop-Up-Stopper-Free-Edition/3000-7786_4-10307261.html :up:

cu Frank.


----------



## da_ab (Dec 4, 2004)

just happen to discover this... i havent dloaded yet but it looks promising.

popup/popunder ads 
(including web dialog styles, which evade most free blockers) 
Video and Banner Ads 
Chat Login popups 
Common Ad/Spyware detection, removal & vaccination. Details 
Spy Deny monitors against most incoming spy/adware intalls!

http://gogodata.com


----------



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

Avant. IE on steroids, and an AD blocker to boot.
http://www.avantbrowser.com/


----------



## da_ab (Dec 4, 2004)

i use avant too... :up:


----------

